# Ultrasound Scan



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi does anyone know where i can get a ultrascan done privately and cheaply?

shads


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

I found one nearby by putting ultrasound scan and my area - e.g. surrey into google.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

daxcat said:


> I found one nearby by putting ultrasound scan and my area - e.g. surrey into google.


Hi Daxcat if you dont mind, how much did it cost?


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

There were two locally, it's different prices for different scans but for the early pregnancy reassurance scan it was £95 at one place and £125 at the other. They scanned internally, saw the heartbeat was still OK, did a check of ovaries etc and gave us some pics after letting us watch the heartbeat for a minute.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

daxcat said:


> There were two locally, it's different prices for different scans but for the early pregnancy reassurance scan it was £95 at one place and £125 at the other. They scanned internally, saw the heartbeat was still OK, did a check of ovaries etc and gave us some pics after letting us watch the heartbeat for a minute.


Hi I only want a check up scan for the health of the womb. I am not pregnant yet


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, we paid £80 in Leeds for an early dating scan .... seems to be cheaper 'up north'!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I am being quoted about £120 down south


----------

